# Jupiter 2 at Seattle Sci-Fi Museum?



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Am I mistaken or wasn't one of the original Jupiter 2's and it's launch cradle at the Paul Allen Science Fiction museum in Seattle?

I went there today - and there was on original Robot (stated as such) - but obviously restored (in a great display with Robby from Forbidden Planet), but no Jupiter 2. There's the original Spindrift (un-restored) - and when I asked about the J2 - no one seemed to know.

Anyone know for sure?

George


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was there 2 weeks ago. They also were supposed to have the Seaview, but I didn't see that displayed anywhere either. I'm assuming stuff gets rotated around, and some stuff was only on loan.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The _Jupiter 2_ and launch cradle used to be there, but it wasn't there the last time I visited. The big _Seaview_ is on the upper mezzanine level, which they almost always seem to have closed, which is lousy because it also houses the spinner and _Nostromo_ refinery, among other things.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anybody got pictures to share of this museum and those wonderful Irvin Allen ships. I looked and can't find any online. Thanks


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I didn't have a camera (wasn't really planning this visit) - and the Blade Runner car is hanging from the ceiling next to the cafeteria. Upstairs was blocked off - I was told there really wasn't anything up there - next month is going to be a Battlestar Galactica exhibit. The staff was really friendly, but not too knowledgeable about the exhibits.

George


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

iirc, photography is verboten within the muesum.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> iirc, photography is verboten within the muesum.


Not true - no flash photography. I took a bunch of photos when I was there in May.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FRAFM/photos/album/434498842/pic/list

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

armymedic80 said:


> Anybody got pictures to share of this museum and those wonderful Irvin Allen ships. I looked and can't find any online. Thanks


The only Irwin Allen ship I saw was The Spindrift. And apparently they moved the Blade Runner Spinner from where it used to be - you can actually see it better from the Music Experience section, and there are camera controls located there where you can see different views from inside the Spinner. I believe that's where I read that the Seaview was supposed to be in the museum. Went back and looked, but never saw it. I did spot the Enterprise D that I had missed before though.


----------

